# Fall Feeling



## Johnskiismore (Aug 27, 2009)

Waking up this morning it really/still feels like Fall, dry, mid-40's.  Parts of Northern Maine is in a Frost Advisory tonight.  Little over two months now


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a tease for me... I love the chill in the morning, but I really start getting excited about it around Labor Day.  Of course, Labor Day is very late this year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

I slept last night with no Air conditioning..


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2009)

It was 52 at my house this morning.  Of course I live at the bottom of a hollow where cold air tends to collect.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2009)

Leaves turning, apple cider, pumpkins and the cool air really get me going.  Some people hate New England because of the winter, but hey this is why I love the place.  Every few months the weather changes so you're not stuck with one weather pattern.  There are tons of things I like about all the seasons.  The top things I love about each season in order

1st = Winter - Skiing and snow
2nd = Spring - Spring skiing and the ability to get back out on the road bike and to start to do summer type things
3rd = Fall - Mountain biking with the leaves down and the general fall atmosphere with pumpkins and apples, etc.
4th = Summer - All the great outside activities (Last because I really don't like the heat, unlike winter where you can put more cloths on to stay warm there is only so much you can do in the summer to stay cool)

Sorry for getting side tracked.....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 27, 2009)

A lot of trees have started to change, my Landlord's Elm is almost one third yellow!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

It hasn't even hit 70 here today...it's 69 degrees here in the A


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 2, 2009)

honestly, i grew up in CT, living and workding on Long Island..it is a beautiful place, we are up on the North Shore on LI Sound, i'm 30 min to the ocean to surf....but I want to get back to New England...my ideal spot would be north of boston,,,,close to the mtns, close to the ocean, can still shoot into the city, closer to our house on the Cape........get me outta here..who can i send a resume to???


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 2, 2009)

It got into the 40's for the first time last night here in NJ.  It's so nice to walk outside and not be hit with a wall of humidity, not to mention it's comfortable at night.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> honestly, i grew up in CT, living and workding on Long Island..it is a beautiful place, we are up on the North Shore on LI Sound, i'm 30 min to the ocean to surf....but I want to get back to New England...my ideal spot would be north of boston,,,,close to the mtns, close to the ocean, can still shoot into the city, closer to our house on the Cape........get me outta here..who can i send a resume to???



What do you do?

-w


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 2, 2009)

a little chilly this morning 48 degrees here in south/central Connecticut, it definately feels like fall. 
Went fishing in Long Island Sound with the boss before work this morning. Out on the boat, catching bluefish (and a bass) before work is a great way to start the day! September is just an awesome month.


----------



## billski (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite part of fall is when all the biting insects die


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

billski said:


> My favorite part of fall is when all the biting insects die



fo shizzle..I was eatin alive this morning in a cemetery...all I can hear are bugs chirping outside my window..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

It really feels like fall today.  Grey skies, windy....even some leaves are starting to be blown off the trees here.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It really feels like fall today.  Grey skies, windy....even some leaves are starting to be blown off the trees here.



This is an interesting storm. The weathermen have had a hard time with it.  If we remain in a pattern like this where storms seem to want to form near the east coast then ride up it, we're golden.  If we could get one like this in Nov/Dec I would think the mountains would be getting snow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

4aprice said:


> This is an interesting storm. The weathermen have had a hard time with it.  If we remain in a pattern like this where storms seem to want to form near the east coast then ride up it, we're golden.  If we could get one like this in Nov/Dec I would think the mountains would be getting snow.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I was looking at the radar also


----------



## bigbog (Sep 11, 2009)

*kingfield this past week...*

Got that right billski!
Kingfield(ME), since 9/1 has dropped to 41deg some early morning... , although just ~47 to 50deg around Bangor in AMs.  Millinocket hit 37deg sometime Thursday morning.


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2009)

4aprice said:


> This is an interesting storm. The weathermen have had a hard time with it.  If we remain in a pattern like this where storms seem to want to form near the east coast then ride up it, we're golden.  If we could get one like this in Nov/Dec I would think the mountains would be getting snow.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I can tell you from being here that the mountains would be getting nothing thanks to that damn high pressure... it needs to go . There hasn't even been a cloudy day since I moved up here, I'm getting sick of 70 and sunny day in and day out haha.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

This storm is bringing down lots of leaves...I'm not ready for leaf season yet...ARRRGH!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 14, 2009)

I was up in Bethel/ Newry this weekend with the lady doing some cute couplesy things.  The leaves are starting to explode up there.  Got some great pics from the covered bridge near SR and Grafton Notch State Park.  I'll have to post some when I get home. The office "blocks" photobucket and such.

Spent Saturday hiking around for a bit but there was enough wind to give the air that amazing fall bite.  It was warm, but the smell was unmistakable. Beautiful day and chilly at night.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 14, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I was up in Bethel/ Newry this weekend with the lady doing some cute couplesy things.  The leaves are starting to explode up there.  Got some great pics from the covered bridge near SR and Grafton Notch State Park.  I'll have to post some when I get home. The office "blocks" photobucket and such.
> 
> Spent Saturday hiking around for a bit but there was enough wind to give the air that amazing fall bite.  It was warm, but the smell was unmistakable. Beautiful day and chilly at night.



Berlin/Gorham area same thing, nice bright colors!  next week or so the leaves will be like that in the southern whites


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2009)

Definitely fall feeling now. We had all our windows up and it actually felt chilly while sleeping the last few nights. I love it! Starting to smell like fall in the woods with the first few leaves dropping. I think we're going to have a spectacular fall with the cool/wet summer we had.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

It's been kinda weird driving to work without my windows down in the morning.  Fall is upon us. :beer:


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2009)

Starting to get a little chilly in the house. Time to take air conditioners out... It was only in the 50s today while the kids were playing outside and during that, I had to leave the door open so I could hear them while I was getting other things done. Whew!


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Starting to get a little chilly in the house. Time to take air conditioners out... It was only in the 50s today while the kids were playing outside and during that, I had to leave the door open so I could hear them while I was getting other things done. Whew!


May sound crazy, but I don't remove the window AC in my attic until Columbus Day weekend...unfortunately, we've had to use it later in September in years past...


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2009)

hammer said:


> May sound crazy, but I don't remove the window AC in my attic until Columbus Day weekend...unfortunately, we've had to use it later in September in years past...



The one in the living room stays in year-round and I have used a/c in the bedroom in late October before. But the kids don't need theirs anymore.


----------

